# Good Day,    I am Fatman.    I write you all today to share a part of my current proj



## SuperCanadianFatman (Mar 26, 2013)

((1 month since grow start))


Good Day,

I am Fatman.

I write you all today to share a part of my current project. 

I am currently working on a small crop for a horticulture experiment, inside of my closet.

It is likely I am leveled at an amateur, I have tried unsuccessfully in the past to grow. Not because of the plants failing but because of life failings, bbc(bitches be crazy) and each time i was growing if people in my life gave me a bad feeling i destroyed the plants at the first sign that I should worry about them.

Its been a few years, and in the mean time I have stretched my green thumb with actual plants such as indoor tomatoes and such using home grown techniques as oppose to professional. 

I am in a new apartment that is very friendly, in an area of canada where the police are really lax, as such I decided i should try again on a project that can save me money.

First thing is first I will be growing for personal.

I am using the upgrade as I go technique as I dont need super bud just enough for me. I started out with an interesting sized closet. I have 2 in my room, both with folding doors, the smaller one is probably 5 feet in length, 2 and a half feet wide and 10 ft tall. 

The greatest part is it is winter and the closet has a part of the heater built into it. Being on a lower floor it is easier to regulate the temperature and stays at a constant 73 during the day and 68 at night (f). I happend to have a digital thermometer, and a stick to a window kind. 

So I have started with 4 plants, 2 of which are super and 2 of which are late bloomers. I dont know the strand, they are mixed. They have been in growth now exactly 1 month, and my two supers are nearing 1 foot tall and starting to node out, my two late bloomers are about 8 inches tall but really bushy they are also starting to node. My other super is at 11 inches tall.

When they started they were in jiffy pucks for a week, then moved to jiffy pots, as soon as roots shot out of the bottom they went into green pots. Currently they are using 2 100 w cfl lights hanging straight down (devising a plan to make them horizontal (also looking to better lighting)) as well as a cfl 13W blue party light.

They are growing in miracle-gro moisture control, at first they were set up on an upside down tote box and a computer case panel with the lights on them, but yesterday they have been upgraded to a wooden shoe rack.

as the doors are folding door and I have a ceiling fan and a window close by air circulation isnt a problem, I dont have any floor fans from my move as I sold them to my old room mate. But either way I cant keep the door open, So I have a computer fan, sadly I am using a computer power supply to run a single fan, but I am looking at investing in a few more computer fans the larger ones. The fan i have now is a 12mm muffin fan and it is just below the racks top it bounces off the wall enough to make the leaves quivers. So I am impressed, but more air is good air,

The room is equipped with 2 lazer disks on the wall, and several gift bags that are really reflective. Call me crazy but I have had excellent success with other plants using this method, I also have some tin foil which I am slowly phazing out, plus the room is a vibrant white.

I can adjust my lights easy enough.

The first while I didnt have any nutriants or rooting formula. But as in other vegetable, and flowing plants I have always found asprin has worked well, but in the last few days I purchased some plant nutrients and rooting formula. 

I gave them a half the recommended dose for the first week to see how they take it, the following day I had impressive leaps of growth. My other equipment is a plastic juice jug, washed and filled daily and a plant mister that i got at the dollar store amazingly enough.

As you can tell I am just doing this as a hobby if that is not clear lol not trying to make a profit. 

I hope to fit out this room, or I have another project. I would like to convert a dresser into a grow box and I just might once I can get my hands on the dresser. In the mean time anything I get for the closet room is good for the grow box, I know i need better lighting and other stuff. But in the meantime I need to get other stuff. A drill for starters, and other tools would go a long way for me. Currently duct tape, and card board is the name of the game, and some styrofoam. But hey you start somewhere. 

For this first time round I hope to take a few clones in the next week or so and put them into flowering at the end of this month. But to figure out m or f, I plan to do a cutting as soon as my plants branch out enough. Ill give them 2 weeks to get established and them the best of them goes for flowering. 

After wards i destroy males and best female is my mama plant. The other plants and 1 or 2 cuttings will go for flowering afterwards. I want to get a flowering room on the go. 

Plus i need some minor odor control just for my own personal comfort, looking at an Epsom oil air fresher.

Could go on and on but need sleep. Please leave feed back and any ghetto fabulous ideas.


----------



## Iams (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome to MP.

Green mojo!

This thread needs pics!


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Mar 26, 2013)

Pictures will come during the light cycle, after work tomorrow.

More to know about my set up, since they have been in the green pots I have been giving them those cheap white food spikes, the first week each pot only had 1 spike then I added the second one the following week.

Infront of my wooden shoe rack I have a bissel easy vac box, the inside is lined with a blue high reflective gift bag and duct taped in place. I have 2 lazer disc in use on either side of the room.

I plan on picking up a few more gift bags tomorrow. I also have to wrap up my light sockets with some electrical tape, I just bought it but forgot I had it. 

I just thought of an excellent use for my computer and I think I will share, right now the source has travel fans for laptops on for 6 bucks, i have a few usb extension cords, I am thinking this could go a long way, if I can maximize on the computer in the room i think it would be helpful. 

Ive gotten to thinking about getting a 5m led strip online and making my own usb controlled lighting system. If I wanted I could get a pc that is more then an on switch my my power supply and control an led lighting and cooling system, for both flowering and growing. 

But that is a project that will have to wait, In the mean time I am leaning towards towards picking up 2 of the laptop fans. If I set one at shoulder level just inside of the folding door I can use it as an exhaust, with the lower muffin fan its pulling in air, another laptop fan angled upwards in the room would push the circulation effectively. 

And with the unused power hookups on the power supply itself, a few more non lighted fans. Lots of air is the key for me so long as its not right on the babies. 

I have also devised a lighting system i want to set up, a few porcelain lamp mounts (6) and 2 scrap shelves from an entertainment center, some scrap lamp cord and electrical wire, some screws, 4 looped hangers and 4 hooks to hang the loops off of.

I can daisy chain 3 to a shelf, have a 120v plug, 6 60w cfl's. then with the hooks i can hang them off the wall, and move them. I would keep 2 of the 3 lights i currently have as well, But I think i would change them out for blue, then red party lights.

I am thinking about being an awesome tenant and building a shelf system in the same closet, of course not completed while it is in use for this, but if i install a bunch of shelf hangers, and spend the 15 bucks to get the shelves I can have awesome storage space when I upgrade, and give something to the land lords when and if I move.

And with the hangers in place I can fit a sheet of plexi glass, so the plants never come in actual contact with the light. Plus if the need arises I could build a 2 story grow room with the flowering room above the vegetative. 

Dreams are nice, for some reason I dont go to bed lol. This journal will likely be filled with a lot of dream contraptions that I can do but laziness is a *****.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Mar 26, 2013)

some pictures, some of the gift bags slid down last night. Better pictures will come


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2013)

welcome to MP, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but grow spikes and nuted MG is going to kill your plants. If you are serious about growing, get some soil that is designed for marijuana.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Mar 26, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> welcome to MP, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but grow spikes and nuted MG is going to kill your plants. If you are serious about growing, get some soil that is designed for marijuana.



Hi Rosebud,

I appreciate your feedback and will certainly take it under advisement.

----------------

Joining this forum got the brain vibrating, had a hard time falling asleep writing a journal in my head lol. Mostly I realize the huge amount of detail this is, and likely how much I forgot to include.

Timer switches are a must i tell ya, people who try to get away without them are the most anal re-tentative people out there who are successful. My plants are currently on the standard 18 hour cycle and syncing my life to doing that will not happen.

Babies are happy this morning.

Off to work I go, stay beautiful folks.

Fatman


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Mar 26, 2013)

Shocked, dollarama carries Mylar brand mylar sheets!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 26, 2013)

Why are you running your lights 18 hours instead of 24?


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 26, 2013)

You remind me of me when I first began. Damn, do you a learning curve to accomplish. All I wanted to do was grow for myself as well, but it finally occurred to me that I needed weed at least as good as I had been buying. The only way that was going to happen was to get set up correctly. I wasted a lot of money buying things I now store away -- like large CFL lights. I balked at every suggestion TheHempGoddes tried to stuff down my throat, even though I knew she had been growing for 30+ years. I made mistake after mistake until one day I realized the people in this forum know exactly what they are talking about -- every aspect of growing MJ. Listen to them. All they want to do is help you grow some quality "medicine." My first grow after "seeing the light" paid for my whole investment. Do it right. You need good lighting, good nutrients, good soil and good ventilation before you plant a seed. And your seeds need to be good genetics. Do it right and you will never look back. Oh, and tell NO ONE what you are doing.

Peace


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Mar 27, 2013)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> You remind me of me when I first began. Damn, do you a learning curve to accomplish. All I wanted to do was grow for myself as well, but it finally occurred to me that I needed weed at least as good as I had been buying. The only way that was going to happen was to get set up correctly. I wasted a lot of money buying things I now store away -- like large CFL lights. I balked at every suggestion TheHempGoddes tried to stuff down my throat, even though I knew she had been growing for 30+ years. I made mistake after mistake until one day I realized the people in this forum know exactly what they are talking about -- every aspect of growing MJ. Listen to them. All they want to do is help you grow some quality "medicine." My first grow after "seeing the light" paid for my whole investment. Do it right. You need good lighting, good nutrients, good soil and good ventilation before you plant a seed. And your seeds need to be good genetics. Do it right and you will never look back. Oh, and tell NO ONE what you are doing.
> 
> Peace



now you see I can respect the fact that yes i will need bigger and badder. But the lead up is all practice. So what if it takes me time to get up to snuff, I have an ideal location, and plenty of time to work my craft. I wont ever balk at constructive criticism such as yours and rose's and in time as i upgrade my equipment so too can i upgrade my techniques.

If my first batch is shitty, oh well ill smoke it anyways  thats why your pack of rizla silver come in 100's.

The cfl's I am using are full spectrum spirally lights the same we used in horticulture studies with great success on indoor hemp (shouldn't have dropped out of college). They cost me 12$ each from my local canadian tire, and when i upgrade to my desired lighting arrangement these bulbs will happily play various suns for my herb garden in the kitchen.

I know i cheaped out on the soil, but I also know first hand from colleges and friends that the miracle grow moisture control can do what you need for as long as it needs doing with fair success, I would love the names of some soils that I can purchase within my soil budget that I am willing to spend at this time and that is 40i$h.

You see, the thing is i am cheap and I am a few hundred bucks a month away from living paycheck to paycheck painfully.  My back story is important I guess, I am a farm boy, green houses were a play place as a child and in college before i left my dorm house was recognized because of the amount of produce we would cultivate inside of our house. 

I realize this is a different playing field all together, lights need to be artifical, secrets need to be kept, smells need to be kept in check, and I do appreciate any constructive criticism that is out there, but if your going to make a comment give me some backing to it and links to learn, things that will work just as well, or hell just start off your post with not bad and make me feel special . Hemperfi did this quite well!

You say not to tell anyone and I am happy people still have that common sense mentality online. I see no reason for anyone to know nothing besides those who occupy the space it occurs in beyond that the knowledge is confided only in those i know can be a positive learning experiences from my home else where in the country. Seriously I applaud that someone said it its a good thing. 

All my neighbors know I grow plants Ive had them over and Ive had to give several clippings away of my vines and the landlords even got half of my big aloe plant, again aspirin is your best friend in a pinch, my last apartment had alot of light and the living room here does too. My apartment looks out onto a heavily treed briar patch hill I am told there are wild roses out there but you cant tell with the greenbrier vines that are very thick even under snow.

So so long as I keep my **** under wraps and continue to be mr good tenant I wont have any problems. I have an excellent window covering and a uniquely shaped room blocking view until you are in the room and walk around a wall in the middle, I freaking love this place.  In the middle of no where canada.

Essentially.... I feel secure.

((high as **** right now))

so please post your tips, is the point i am (was)half making.

I just hung the walls with the reflective mylar(like perhaps) sheets, I have to stretch them more, but **** that noise, ripping the room apart as non invasive to the plants as possible to re arrange stuff, vacuuming, sanitizing the walls, drying the walls and hanging the **** to half assed x 18 professional get'er dones and then putting the room back together is enough for tonight.  

Going to get a few more fans for tomorrow, the light is very intense in there it makes the room appear hazier then the gift bags did and when I was baked the gift bags when I would check in a few times made me think **** was on fire, so that gives you an idea of the brightness 

The blue party light I have isnt anything special just its common knowledge that extra blue light spectrum is only a plus during vegetative. I would like to go led for a large portion of my red and blue spectrum needs (entirely)

Ultimately I need a better space, the awkwardness of the wall is a pain. hence the aforementioned shelving in the closet as well as the grow box method.

What are peoples thoughts on a dresser grow box?

----
pictures. 

picture one is my table. Should I scrap the garbage bags, I would like to get a heating mat how ever I can not find them. Considering a heating pad with a water proof cover.

Picture 2 my two tall ladies at their level. Check the lazer disk, I need to find a good position for the two of them.

Picture 3 upper over view. what are peoples feelings on hanging florescent under cabinet shop lights?


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Mar 27, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Why are you running your lights 18 hours instead of 24?



I just cant do it, seems wasteful even with high efficiency.  plus in my set up light impacts sleep. However, I am reconsidering as i sit here not going to bed knowing there is more I need to do, I reall just need to make the room light tight, which wouldnt take much and I have the stuff on hand. In a few minutes my plants will be on 24 hour  thank you!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 27, 2013)

I am going to really try and encourage you to do a bunch more reading and studying on the correct environment for growing mj inside.  It is quite a different game than other indoor plants and there is a large learning curve to this hobby.

You are ultimately going to need a light tight space, so why not do it now.  When you run your lights 18/6 you are not saving money--you are simply making your veg period longer and encouraging your plants to stretch--it is false economy to believe that running lights 18/6 is "cheaper".

You are going to need substantially more/better light.  Those light appear to be 100W equivalent, not actual 100W (need to use real wattages when talking about CFLs).  However, lighting needs are not figured by wattage, but rather by lumens per sq ft.  For vegging you want a min of 3000 lumens per sq ft and for flowering, 5000 lumens per sq ft.  CFLs are the least efficient and costiest of all the lights we use to grow.  If you are serious about this, you should look into T5 fluoro tubes for vegging and HPS for flowering.  The facts are (and they are not in dispute) that CFLs will run hotter, produce substantially less bud, and cost twice as much to run in electrical costs as a HPS.

You need to get a space set up that you can control the environment--you are not going to be able to build a fort out of boxes and have that be an adequate home for your plants.  Then you need to get adequate lighting for your space.  Then you need to get some ventilation in there and start checking your humidity and temps.  Flat white paint will work as well as those reflective blankets you are buying.  In fact, unless mylar is hung straight without wrinkles, it is less efficient than flat white paint.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2013)

love the Laser disks Man:aok:


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Mar 27, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I am going to really try and encourage you to do a bunch more reading and studying on the correct environment for growing mj inside.  It is quite a different game than other indoor plants and there is a large learning curve to this hobby.
> 
> You are ultimately going to need a light tight space, so why not do it now.  When you run your lights 18/6 you are not saving money--you are simply making your veg period longer and encouraging your plants to stretch--it is false economy to believe that running lights 18/6 is "cheaper".
> 
> ...




 see i like that I appreciate your input, I have been looking into an hps.

I have studied growing and I know i need the proper equipment and I will be building up to it. The mylar is now properly cut and stretched all cardboard has been taken out of the scenario, and last night I made the space as light tight as possible, you can only see a bit of light at the bottom from where I have a blade less fan providing air intake.

I picked up a few fans today also, and I was looking at a digital thermometer with a humidity check in it today. (room stayed at 75 today )

I am considering Sea Soil for a potting mix.

At this point I need some ideas on a way to set up this space.

Should I lay down some tile? might be better then carpet and easier to clean without needing to vacuum, and if I do it right I can lay it right over the carpet and fit it in so I can pull it up without damaging the existing floor in any way.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 28, 2013)

nice plants they look about the same size as some of mines let's see who can smoke their own bud sooner.  Good luck my friend 

have you looked at growing tents
they come ready with water proof double tray 
a place to hang to light from
windows and holes to connect your ducting
and they got good reflectors


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 28, 2013)

i think you oshould get the lights closer they look a lil stretchy


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Mar 28, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> nice plants they look about the same size as some of mines let's see who can smoke their own bud sooner.  Good luck my friend
> 
> have you looked at growing tents
> they come ready with water proof double tray
> ...




last night i was looking at a grow closet online. simular i imagine but i shall research this as well 



----------------

A down side to the mylar mirror finish I am unwilling to take pictures at the minute because no matter what angle I always seem to get a pic of my pretty face in an unremoveable area  or atleat my easily identifiable tattoos.

Ladies are happy and as the good dr said I have moved the lights closer.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Mar 30, 2013)

found an old solid tv stand last night, has no door is the only thing, but thats a small problem, spent 4 hours last night lining lining it with flat white card stock after cleaning and drying.

Working out how to hang the lights. I ran wires for the fans, and ive ensured the backing is light tight.

going to put the pots in a rubber tray so i can slide them out for easy tending.

anyways gotta work have a good day


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2013)

Replace Mylar with Flat White Paint,,you will never look back,,,and I did the samething yur doen. Didnt take me long to figure out,,if its worth doing,,its worth doing right,,,especially when it takes so long to grow GOOD WEED. Green Mojo to ya Bro.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Mar 30, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Replace Mylar with Flat White Paint,,you will never look back,,,and I did the samething yur doen. Didnt take me long to figure out,,if its worth doing,,its worth doing right,,,especially when it takes so long to grow GOOD WEED. Green Mojo to ya Bro.



Ya i am on board with the flat white as well thank you


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Mar 31, 2013)

So the tv box I found has became a grow box for now untill I have a more suitable home for them I am pondering taking off the doors and cutting the shelf out and lowering it, or adding on to the cap. but I think I will just use the box till I figure out a better solution.

I have to line the walls better, and tomorrow entails a trip to home depot... or monday or *** ever for some more components. I am seriously considering building my shelf system in the closet. but for the moment I am happy to have a secure area that is light tight for the babies.

Bought a pair of wire strippers today so rewired 5 fans to run off of usb.

I am going to put my tv that is never on ontop of the box tomorrow and try setting it up in different places around my room, but once its set up fully I may keep it as a veggie room.

Cardboard city came back into play a bit as I put a sheet on the back behind the card stock and I have a piece as the facing obviously which lets me Velcro a flap securely down.

Looking at getting a drill asap with some hole cutter bits, then card board can give way to wood with convenient holes for wires.

Anyways heres some pics.

The cat got in the closet this morning while i was showering and took a few bites at the plant, I trimmed the leaves that were damaged. Damn cat, ah well worse case scenario I start over.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2013)

You are worrying too much about your ventilation and not enough about your lighting.  You need a real exhaust fan.  You do not need inlet fans--make your intakes passive.  One decent exhaust fan will take care of all your air exchange problems.  But you need more light right now.  That should be your priority.

Also, why not just paint the inside of the cabinet with flat white paint and you won't have to be worrying about taking hours to fit cardboard pieces in?


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Mar 31, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You are worrying too much about your ventilation and not enough about your lighting.  You need a real exhaust fan.  You do not need inlet fans--make your intakes passive.  One decent exhaust fan will take care of all your air exchange problems.  But you need more light right now.  That should be your priority.
> 
> Also, why not just paint the inside of the cabinet with flat white paint and you won't have to be worrying about taking hours to fit cardboard pieces in?



there is no intake fan.... the fan on the front blows outwards. the one at the top blows air along the area for the light and the one on the other side does the same. the intake is at the back.

and i am worrying about lighting all that is in this box I already had, the card stock isnt card board, its a highly reflective and water proof paper that does not absorb heat, thats on the sides and back, they will be taken out for white paint and a painted white board as the back plate. card board comes into play on the front with the base face and the face flap for velcro.

This is why I mentioned a trip to home depot for components (lighting, exhaust, paint, plastic sheeting to replace the face flat. etc) It will have to happen tomorrow as they are closed today.

The few hours i spent on it was taking it apart completely cleaning it and re assembling it. With only screw drivers and alan wrenches can take a while, then letting it dry re assemble and then putting the rest together. I stretched it over 2 days because I can 

Not a positive person are you THG?


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 1, 2013)

no time for a big post, what has happened is i went shopping, got paint 2 lights the larger light has an actual grow bulb thats made for it, I am going to get more of the smaller bar ones next pay and make a shelf to better secure eveything, also picked up a digital thermometer with humidity gage. 20% humidity made me put the measuring cup of water in the side.

they didnt have the plastic sheeting I wanted, but oh well, I must say, not only is duct tape a gardeners best friend but Velcro is another friendly companion.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 5, 2013)

hello there good job getting the things you need for your grow
I think you need more lummens you should get your lights ASAP
how big is your growing space?
and how many lummens are you using
if I had to guess 40000 lummens total?
I think if you are using a 2 by 2 u at least need like 12000 lummes to veg 
good luck bro

ps  duct tape is our best friend and velcro lol


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi dr, thanks for the comment. I agree on more lights, next pay I plan to pick up another 9 (have 1)of the 14 inch lights.

According to the packaging each light emits 2100 lumen's in the 6500 color spectrum the larger light has a plant bulb but the lumen's rating isn't on the packaging or on line that i can find for the part number . lets just call it the same 2100 for now ill try to find out. the cool white cfl plant light i have states that it puts out 1800 lumen's and the warm bulb boasts 2000 as well plus the blue party light which is probably low like 500 sooooo 8500 if my stoned math is right?

with the nine lights i want to put in a movable shelf and hang 6 of them from the bottom of the board, the other 4 will be hung vertical in each corner for side lighting.

the 26 inch (with cord) bar will find somewhere in the room its just a touch to big, may see if i can just lose some of the casing and make it fit. 

essentially I will make it a box of light, plus i want to pick up some of the blue plant lights, more for my sake if anything because I love them for everything else. they will be installed so they hang horizontal from a mount instead of all Willy nilly vertical from the shelf at the ends. some sad news..... a freak accident completely im not sure how it happened but i some how snapped my smallest plant off at the soil level like perfectly.... its scary just moved and suddenly bam snapped in half. BUT OH WELL **** IT lol. my largest plant I have began to stress train that fucker she just wants to be tall, like out door plants in the past just bending the stem not to far to fold it but enough to bend it, a wood splint later and it holds its own, it was getting just to tall for current quarters. 

I may hang a screw from a string off the top, this is after me topping it a few days ago its pushed up another few cms. the plants are still just on the nutes that are in the soil plus a minuscule amount of root grower, no blue koolaid for the babies. gave some to a aloe clipping on Saturday just past and its grown by half in girth.

Give me a few more weeks and I will have the box all redone with lights and a lower floor and then the box will be set, I am going to get 2 huge rubber maid containers and modify as a temporary replacement veg box so I can flower some clones in the box i have now and see what I got m or f's thats what I can use the long light for and if I take the hangy bulbs i have now and make them rubber maid safe , it should be good for the veg room(unless i come into possession of another article of furniture that can be modified for my needs). 

nodes are pushing out, I trimmed alot of the big shade leaves off of one of the plants on tuesday and the node leaves multiplied alot in the last few day (tip from dad). so I hope to get 3 clones from each and flower 1 from each asap to see what i got, I am tempted to plant the seeds from this awesome bag I have but its silly to do so at this point.

my camera is away with the girl friend so no pics untill I found she forgot the camera XD. 

Note: the other cfl bulb is currently infront of me, while moving it it gave me a shock and I aint having that so I am going to rewire the socket with a new lampcord that I have and put a socket shield around it. 

Pic one, this is my went trimming plant, look at those nodes, pic 2 is a general over view at a shitty angle, pic 3 is my furthest back plant and probably my favorite because it was a runt that has almost caught up in size. 

Pic 4 is an odd one, the leaf honestly has a velvet veneer, but feels completely normal. but it catches the light and shines like velvet in the one patch, no visible molds or fungus even under a 5x magnifying glass,

pic 5 my stressed plant its been 24 hours and there is still new happy growth.

Pic six is a portrait of me SMILING


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 6, 2013)

sorry about your plant snapping in half... and also about you getting a shock LOl I love reading everyones problems sometimes they are really funny Sorry haha

when I grow with cfls or t5's i keep the lights super close to the light they grow bigger faster 1 or 2 inches is fine 

good luck bro ... I like you ladies they looking good


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 6, 2013)

thanky


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 10, 2013)

how are your plants doing now?  I started flowering.  you re gonna flower soon too right?


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 10, 2013)

i gotta wait till next pay atleast need more lights and odor control. gonna go dno gel and a bucket and a fan! for odor for now since its so small. im exhausted from long day at work cant really think.....man the weather in central canada is messed up... gnite


----------



## HemperFi (Apr 11, 2013)

Don't think poorly of the Goddess, Fatman. She takes a little getting used to, but she is always right, and her "advice" has me growing some fat, juicy dankness. I started out the same way as you, and with THG's help, now have a very productive 4x4 tent. She's really a sweety when you get to know her...

Peace


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 11, 2013)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Don't think poorly of the Goddess, Fatman. She takes a little getting used to, but she is always right, and her "advice" has me growing some fat, juicy dankness. I started out the same way as you, and with THG's help, now have a very productive 4x4 tent. She's really a sweety when you get to know her...
> 
> Peace


this cracks me up i feel the same way about thg she is so negative and thats so sad i miss the brothers grunt and a few others who helped me ever since ive came back i trip on the old lady and how everyone praises her lmao.i dont care how long she been growing cannabis.and to say she alway right come now so she's the perfect grower whatever this site sucks cause of negative people.

weed is a plant that grows on its own no help need from us if original weed dont get u high and make u feel good then i dont know what to tell u its like we gotta a bunch of weed hypes who need higher percentages to get them higher y its just weed how high can  u get lmao.........ya im venting cause i still dont get it were's smokin mom and all the nice people lmao sorry canadian for bombarding yoiur thread your grow looks good keep it up u will learn as u go.just stay positive.:icon_smile:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 11, 2013)

when thg tryed helping me she kept asking the same stuff over and over and when i started my thread i posted my set up but she still insisted on asking stuff i had already posted about and to top it of id reply to her ????and she wouldnt reply back then all of a sudden she'd come back asking the same ??? again it mite be old-timers deasae lol.........ya so i felt like she wasnt helping just trying to find things i did wrong but then again she helped kkep me away from this site...i still pop in now and then its been almost 6 yrs since i joined here.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 11, 2013)

Ifin yual dont like a pilgrems fire best thing to do be findin one ya do like. Be the old sayin ifin ya cant says somethin nice then reckon it best to say nothin at all, and just keeps to yur trail and mind yur way instead of carein how others walkin theres. I find with websites such as this who cares what other folk thinks ifin it aint the ways yual do just keep walkin and yual find those not stoppin to "confront" or "poke at" cause yual dont like what they said or just dont find yual likes at all cause of different personalities will eventualy fade to others drawn to em and soon yual find they leave yur threads alone as yual do with them. THG be big part these trails cause ifin yual gets to walkin bad ones she be might quick to kickin ya off but have found her fair with her duty as well as exstreamly smarts but as I said ifin she aint to yur likin then ignore her but at same time understand yual need be respectin of folks that deserve respectin and fur most part THG is highly respected. reckon we all have our ways and our likes and dislikes to people we meet on our trails travelled its how we treat those both loved and not makes us who we be either liked or not cause as yu judge others so to will yual be judged and we are every day. Hope yual fill pouch and sorry ifin I gots all political or even religous wasent my intention just aims to say it how it is is all 

BWD


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 11, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Ifin yual dont like a pilgrems fire best thing to do be findin one ya do like. Be the old sayin ifin ya cant says somethin nice then reckon it best to say nothin at all, and just keeps to yur trail and mind yur way instead of carein how others walkin theres. I find with websites such as this who cares what other folk thinks ifin it aint the ways yual do just keep walkin and yual find those not stoppin to "confront" or "poke at" cause yual dont like what they said or just dont find yual likes at all cause of different personalities will eventualy fade to others drawn to em and soon yual find they leave yur threads alone as yual do with them. THG be big part these trails cause ifin yual gets to walkin bad ones she be might quick to kickin ya off but have found her fair with her duty as well as exstreamly smarts but as I said ifin she aint to yur likin then ignore her but at same time understand yual need be respectin of folks that deserve respectin and fur most part THG is highly respected. reckon we all have our ways and our likes and dislikes to people we meet on our trails travelled its how we treat those both loved and not makes us who we be either liked or not cause as yu judge others so to will yual be judged and we are every day. Hope yual fill pouch and sorry ifin I gots all political or even religous wasent my intention just aims to say it how it is is all
> 
> BWD


.......


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 11, 2013)

Yup just as I thought another one full of intelegents  Hope yur trails find the level of understandin for which yual seek pilgrem. Hope yual fills yur pouch and personal growth be yurs too 

BWD


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 11, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Ifin yual dont like a pilgrems fire best thing to do be findin one ya do like. Be the old sayin ifin ya cant says somethin nice then reckon it best to say nothin at all, and just keeps to yur trail and mind yur way instead of carein how others walkin theres. I find with websites such as this who cares what other folk thinks ifin it aint the ways yual do just keep walkin and yual find those not stoppin to "confront" or "poke at" cause yual dont like what they said or just dont find yual likes at all cause of different personalities will eventualy fade to others drawn to em and soon yual find they leave yur threads alone as yual do with them. THG be big part these trails cause ifin yual gets to walkin bad ones she be might quick to kickin ya off but have found her fair with her duty as well as exstreamly smarts but as I said ifin she aint to yur likin then ignore her but at same time understand yual need be respectin of folks that deserve respectin and fur most part THG is highly respected. reckon we all have our ways and our likes and dislikes to people we meet on our trails travelled its how we treat those both loved and not makes us who we be either liked or not cause as yu judge others so to will yual be judged and we are every day. Hope yual fill pouch and sorry ifin I gots all political or even religous wasent my intention just aims to say it how it is is all
> 
> BWD



cant quite read all this... but ***? And hemperfi ***? and Purple skunk ***?

dont bring your negativity or hype into my thread  as for thg *** have i done negative towards her? nothing?  ***! I get up and read this lol. Thank you for positivity purple skunk.

Positivity is where it is at folks.... seriously its the internet that connects us all at the end of the day anyone telling me what to do in a none advising manner are likely to be laughed at since i pay my internet bill  its like being told not to mess with someone on world of warcraft because their in the army and could kick my red *** if they wanted to. This is similar to real life where I pay my power bill and no one tells me not to mess with someone because they could kick my ***.

Not similar at all...... if you dont get the sarcasm.

Caching your hopes and beliefs into this little glowing screen via a push button board is a fun thing I must say, I am on this site to get tips, and learn new methods. I take comments like 'miracle grow moisture control will kill your plants' with a grain of salt and tuck them away because thats just flat out a lie.  ---- Read further back you see it wasnt thg who posted this, and that is the point  that i have no reason to be negative towards thg  (edited at 11 am my time)

when people say i have to have something i wonder why theyre not buying it if i HAVE to have it . At the end of the day you can pop a seed in the soil ensure it gets sunlight from a window sill keep it watered and in about a year you would have buds... not many but youd still have grown that plant.

I just broke up with someone and almost lost someone else to a car accident this week thankfully its thursday. Im honestly half tempted to kill the plants, wait till i feel there is no risk of the ex going screwy, and in the mean time build a kick *** grow box. Im staying positive lol.... the internet wont drag that down.

This is my last post on this topic in regards to this forums drama and the social structure that others believe I should follow. I will continue to be a polite, perceptive and considerate member, most of all I will continue to be me.

Drama in the future of all forms will be disregarded. 

Stay beautiful folks.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 11, 2013)

Glad yual sees weres ya went off trail  Now we can get back to growin forward.

BWD


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 11, 2013)

ok I am sorry but southern state american grammar styles is along the same lines at Swahili when I am trying to read it. Not trying to be rude just being honest, Im in northern central canada and your method of writing is throwing me for understanding  *feels racist now*


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2013)

Green mojo to you SCF! And, good luck with the rest of your week.

BWD is a fellow canadian. He is good people, but then again, so is THG, who is responsible for my being able to smoke/vape some of the best cannabis. We are lucky to have her.

Like I said. Green mojo to the grow, if i am the one that told you mg will kill your plants, i am sorry, as I am sure I could make them live, but why?


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 11, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Green mojo to you SCF! And, good luck with the rest of your week.


 
Thanks rose, hope your jello knee isnt hurting to bad.

@-'-,'-- a flower for you ^.^


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 11, 2013)

SuperCanadianFatman said:
			
		

> ok I am sorry but southern state american grammar styles is along the same lines at Swahili when I am trying to read it. Not trying to be rude just being honest, Im in northern central canada and your method of writing is throwing me for understanding  *feels racist now*


 
Sorry to be hearin of all yur troubles pilgrem as fur me lingo it takes to gettin use to but reckon I be just as Canadian as yual and not from southern states 

Hope yur week ends better then it started friend 

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2013)

I think the jello is helping maybe.  Thank you for the lovely flower!!! really, very clever.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 11, 2013)

i am willing to get used to it but just go easy on me!

my week cant go anywhere but up is my thoughts on the matter I got a good nights sleep again weird how that happens with a break up, that night i slept awesome, next night i didnt sleep a wink the night after nothing again onto day 2 of no sleep looking like a trainwreck and, then bam grandparent hurt but alive and well with just 2 broken limbs 1 needing a rod put in, no chest cavity damage or nothing... thats a wonderful that there. since the last comma is a good re read. But i was so exhausted last night that I slept a solid 10 hours now im up with 2 hours before work and everything seems to be coming up Milhouse (y) <- thumbs up... or boobs if u look at them right. My name is not Milhouse that is a tv show reference.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 11, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I think the jello is helping maybe.  Thank you for the lovely flower!!! really, very clever.



Thats good, there is alot of positivity around that treatment, I was reading up on it because I am on a quest to know a little bit about everything.

I am glad you like the flower.

I got some ground moose meat and i am thinking of making spehetti and fry bread now thats Canadian .


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 11, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Green mojo to you SCF! And, good luck with the rest of your week.
> 
> BWD is a fellow canadian. He is good people, but then again, so is THG, who is responsible for my being able to smoke/vape some of the best cannabis. We are lucky to have her.
> 
> Like I said. Green mojo to the grow, if i am the one that told you mg will kill your plants, i am sorry, as I am sure I could make them live, but why?


 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Rosebud again.​Much bliged little lady 

BWD


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 11, 2013)

Hope you have a hearty harvest when the time comes!

Check the link in my signature for an example of what you could potentially do with CFL's only. It's worth a look I think! 

Good luck and have fun .


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 11, 2013)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Hope you have a hearty harvest when the time comes!
> 
> Check the link in my signature for an example of what you could potentially do with CFL's only. It's worth a look I think!
> 
> Good luck and have fun .



dude thats epic I applaud u and give u rep!


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 12, 2013)

so it is now later WOOHOOOO for those of you reading this tomorrow its like time travel... if your high. good news my grandma is ok and will likely be home after 2 weeks, she had 3 rods installed in her limbs and is high on morphine.  all is well.

As for me I am well rest, well fed and home and puffin away. The ladies are doing ok, a light fell from the top and sat on one all day and burnt the top some fierce.... im considering just cutting it out. be down to 2 plants. 

lol, i dont think what i have is a problem but i need more I need a drill and hooks and stuff, moving far from home is lame when you cant take much of anything and rely on people bringing what they are willing when they come this way. Ah well pay soon and more stuff . Even if i lose all the plants there are more seeds awaiting. 

I need to get odor incheck asap thats for sure for getting high too lol, air freshners are not cutting it right now and the room mates bitchin, he likes to smoke too sometimes but generally doesn't i respect that so I am going to take care of it.

 i leave the cover up a while when i get home my curtans are drawn and extra air is good . its 25 in my box with rh of 42%.

you can see the burn, the stress training on the plant was going perfect too damnit. very few pictures because i dont have the battery life lol.

if you didnt notice there is no cardboard or paper here now  i got some white front black backed plastic XD


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 12, 2013)

gee i wonder which strand is which with these leaves  lol *sarcasim*


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 12, 2013)

good to know everything is going well.  hope ur grandma gets better soon.

with more lights you should be fine but if you want ur money well spent n wann stick to florecents go with a t5 fixture they sell them in all shapes n sizes 4 tube 2 ft.  fixtures are going for like $50 deliver to your place i can give u the item number 221188658934 paste it to eBay is $54 free shipping

tell me what u think.  this are more efficient than CFL or t8


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 12, 2013)

They are coming along nicely! Check the bottom of those pots, if you see roots poking out you will probably want to transplant into a bigger pot. 

Here's a short story about 3 plants I had and different pot sizes:

3 plants. One was transplanted into a 4 gallon bucket, the others were left in their original smaller containers. A week goes by. The plant in the 4 gallon bucket was literally twice the size of the other ones! Moral of the story: Give those roots room!

Keep it up, everything looks well.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 12, 2013)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> They are coming along nicely! Check the bottom of those pots, if you see roots poking out you will probably want to transplant into a bigger pot.
> 
> Here's a short story about 3 plants I had and different pot sizes:
> 
> ...



love the storie lol


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 13, 2013)

lol my fluorescents are t5's Mano  *feels Spanish for no reason* my box is 23 inches wide so i am thinking my money for more of the 14 inch bulbs. Sorry for the crudeness of the below picture but what ever i did it in 15 minutes so im a little proud of my art work.

essentially I am dropping the bottom of the grow bow down to the floor,  the lights will be attached to a plank that will rest on hangers. The lights on the side are going on a shelving track that be in gaps of the wood hanger blocks. I am getting a door made for the box since I have to buy a whole sheet of ply anyways and they will cut it for me XD. I am going to plastic the shelve doors and have them sealed closed. Thus! i can have more vertical space, and adjustable safe lights. I am going to keep the cfls in too , just working out the placement. 

also with dropping the self out I can take use the same light hangers as hangers for adjusting the plants height.

For smell this time round I am going DNO gel, enviro sponges, and if possible i am going to make a carbon filter out of pvc, ducting, screen, carbon furnace filters and some of the odor absorbing kitty litter pellets that are made of paper cuz I HAVE A THEORY ABOUT THEM!

I am thinking about taking the dno and doing that 1 gallon bucket trick where u mix the dno gel with water, lay some dryer sheets on top (keeps evap down) have a container tight fan blowing down into the bucket and have holes drilled around the sides. Keep this outside of the grow area, and put envirosponges inside the room.

If the carbon filter goes according to my thoughts.... Itll only need changing out every 6 months for the litter and about a year for the filter total maintenance about 20 bucks 

I might post a diy.... likely not cuz ill just want to get it done .

Mental, I check the ladies 360 daily at all levels (dont pull them out of the soil obviously) but they arent poking out atleast, yet .

I want to put them to flower but i am to much of a chicken **** for the smell.  i put 1 to many 0's in the lumens in the picture 23100 is the actual amount of lumens that all 11 lights would be pumping, all around  I like side lighting because reflection is nice but projection is nicer  thats why we have tv's instead of shadow puppets. 

with the cfls thats another lumens 3800


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 13, 2013)

this is my show horse I hope its a she!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 13, 2013)

yeah just add an O to every word n makes it spanish, italian and french
example American-O translation for American
que le dala ochodui le ochodui veinset bonjour LOL

i didn't know u were using t5 hard to tell from pics.  but yeah stick to t5 and w those lummens you can vegg about 7 square feet

go to flower.  smell? just enjoy it n cover it up as much as u can dont let the stop you ....you are a WOLF not a chicken don't you want to see the final result already what if you are just feeding a male?  k good luck brosky GREEN MOJO


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 13, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> yeah just add an O to every word n makes it spanish, italian and french
> example American-O translation for American
> que le dala ochodui le ochodui veinset bonjour LOL
> 
> ...



were in a bro mance  lol. ya im going to switch them off tomorrow at midnight 12 hours then back on at noon


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 13, 2013)

SuperCanadianFatman said:
			
		

> were in a bro mance  lol. ya im going to switch them off tomorrow at midnight 12 hours then back on at noon



Oh yeah.  let the real show begin  
get your pop corn broskis  
tonight it goes down:holysheep: 

:48: :2940th_rasta: :cop: :batman: :rofl: :bump:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 13, 2013)

i like to run my lights from 9pm to 9 am since the lights run cooler at night


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 14, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> i like to run my lights from 9pm to 9 am since the lights run cooler at night



true, modding the box with the plants in flower should be pretty easy if i just box and blanket them, a little while shouldnt hurt anything so long as the light doesnt effect the night period. which in this case would be the day  so easy enough. (fyi for non knowers of the term box and blanket. U take a card board box and a summer blanket (black or dark green) and cover the box for air, some holes help to)


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 14, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> yeah just add an O to every word n makes it spanish, italian and french
> example American-O translation for American
> que le dala ochodui le ochodui veinset bonjour LOL
> 
> ...



if males theyre being grounded for spice


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 14, 2013)

SuperCanadianFatman said:
			
		

> if males theyre being grounded for spice



right on


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 14, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> right on



word up


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 14, 2013)

totally slept past 9 am (gotta switch this timer off the first time.) so has to wait till tomorrow morning ah well.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 14, 2013)

SuperCanadianFatman said:
			
		

> totally slept past 9 am (gotta switch this timer off the first time.) so has to wait till tomorrow morning ah well.



LOL:icon_smile:    :holysheep:


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 14, 2013)

theyre going 12 pm to 12am XD 1 am they turn on 1 pm they turn off this way i can just be getting home and they turn on and i can play


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 15, 2013)

shopping list.

Sunbeam Designer Series® Table Top Air Purifier with Bionaire aer1 Total Ai 60 bucks
Bionaire aer1 Odor Eliminator 17 bucks
5-Piece Hole Saw Drilling Kit 15 bucks
Jobmate 3.5A Corded Drill/Driver, 3/8-in 20 bucks
Rubbermaid Melamine Shelf, 10x24-in. 10 bucks
Daily Heavy-Duty Appliance Indoor Mechanical Timer 11 bucks
Bright Air Odor Eliminator, 14-Oz $5 bucks
RYOBI44pc Driving Kit 13$
Enviro sponges 3 bucks

i had a big post prepared but sadly it didnt post...


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 15, 2013)

shopping list.

Sunbeam Designer Series® Table Top Air Purifier with Bionaire aer1 Total Ai 60 bucks
Bionaire aer1 Odor Eliminator 17 bucks
5-Piece Hole Saw Drilling Kit 15 bucks
Jobmate 3.5A Corded Drill/Driver, 3/8-in 20 bucks
Rubbermaid Melamine Shelf, 10x24-in. 10 bucks
Daily Heavy-Duty Appliance Indoor Mechanical Timer 11 bucks
Bright Air Odor Eliminator, 14-Oz $5 bucks
RYOBI44pc Driving Kit 13$
Enviro sponges 3 bucks
with this shopping list my vision of 9 more lights has shrunk to 3 till next chance to buy. (200$ is my top price this time round)

i had a big post prepared but sadly it didnt post...

After theyre first night cycle the plants have exploded with leaves, to date no extra fertilizer has been used and i am really impressed with these plants.

Vegging is over next time i will be better established and all the money i spend now just goes to making everything better. im excited for my next grow.

next time ill have square pots and better soil, even better lights a bigger space with adjustable lights, a proper door on the box, a proper carbon filter, and several more things! most of all patience


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 15, 2013)

some pics


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2013)

I love your attitude and your enthusiasm for the grow. Pot isn't addicting but growing is.  Enjoy your ride big guy.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 15, 2013)

MR. LAHEY   your plants are looking good they'll b done around the same time as mine


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 16, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> MR. LAHEY   your plants are looking good they'll b done around the same time as mine



XD.

lol nothing new to report other then the new leaves are trying to take over the place and eat the cat... never shoulda used the aliens fertilizer.

been addicted to this site, the last 48 hours ive read soooo much, plus drew up the designs for a 3 monster can odor filter using activated carbon and hepa filters, need minimal size but want maximum results, take me about a month till thats ready but i got a happy picture for it if i make a diy ill post it when its done.

just tucked the ladies in  so pretty, common pistols!

Stay beautiful folks.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 16, 2013)

> common pistols!



Let's hope the pistols are common!! heh  

But yes; C-MON PISTOLS!!!!

I'm cheering you on, green mojo Fatman!


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 16, 2013)

EllisD said:
			
		

> Let's hope the pistols are common!! heh
> 
> But yes; C-MON PISTOLS!!!!
> 
> I'm cheering you on, green mojo Fatman!



&#9788; for u ellis ^.^


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 18, 2013)

poor ladies, room mate watered them as a favor to me but didnt follow my instructions and gave them about a ltr each, I had them sitting on a grate in the sink to ensure they let go of what water they could.Theyre improving rapidly.

Came into some money today , picked up another 2 fluorescent and a 150 w cfl. I think theyre looking happy in there . Found a good hydro store locally and i am going shopping on sunday if possible for some more panda plastic and a box of nutes. They also have dno gel for pretty cheap imo (3l bucket 30$) and its the name brand stuff.

seems like a have a mini sea of green ... pond? ok ok a puddle of green  but its my puddle. The laserdisc theyre sitting on is the adams family 

Stay beautiful all!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 18, 2013)

nice SOG


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 20, 2013)

6 days into flowering, I think my runts starting to bud  never seen weed when it just starts to bud, i am stoked. My other plants are growing bushier in the nodes so ya


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 20, 2013)

I think my runts starting to bud "


cool  mine are too


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 20, 2013)

:d


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 22, 2013)

feel like dog meat today, just sick to my stomach. Ah well I am excited though, spring has sprung  My topsy Turvey tomato planter is producing astonishingly fast for it still being crisp out there. Also my herb garden is starting to get going, ill attach pictures .

As for my private garden. Not alot to report, theyve all grown a few inches taller in the last few days, no signs of sacs but I do see alot of what look like early pistles. 

Posting the pictures then going to go throw up again 

Stay beautiful


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Apr 27, 2013)

i got confused by the laser disc and lost all sense of scale. 
looking good  :aok:


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 27, 2013)

Bogart Mc Thunderdunk said:
			
		

> i got confused by the laser disc and lost all sense of scale.
> looking good  :aok:



Lol I modded the box last night and now there is alot of room for my single lady! and it is my show horse . the other two were clearly popping balls like a 15 year old cheer leader. They are now drying under the cupboard to be ground. 

but my show horse is showing long thin white pistols of hotness . So 1 out of 3 not to shabby. Got stuff lined up for round two!


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 27, 2013)

So for a proper post, as you likely read above, 1 female 2 males. Cut down the mails only a scant little while ago. 

Last night was the first night i gave them the blue kool aid. As expected the exploded over night and showed me what was what . At first i was disappointed, panic set in before I checked the last plant thinking i had all three males and my heart sunk. But seeing those pretty white pistols on that happy healthy plant gave me hope to at least getting some bud off of these lovely things.

For my next grow I already have some seeds gathered up from a local source of mine it is what he has been selling so  still hoping for clones before that but I cant locate any.

 So now the lone female sits in the taller space now snug and warm. I will post pics when I get around to making reflective barriers to lessen lumen loss ^.^


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 28, 2013)

SuperCanadianFatman said:
			
		

> For my next grow I already have some seeds gathered up from a local source of mine it is what he has been selling



I hope for your sake he has a seed stock pile and he isnt pulling seeds from the smoke cause that will just be bad news and heartbreak for you if he is.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 28, 2013)

no it is stock pile ^.^ so I am happy. He cross pollinated some plants last harvest and these are the resulting seeds. I have 5 of them.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 30, 2013)

buds buds buds buds buds XD


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (May 7, 2013)

very nice I bet they have gain weight


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (May 8, 2013)

That they have man they are coming along nicely :d


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (May 8, 2013)

sweet


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (May 9, 2013)

i like getting home and throwing back the cover and seeing more and more buds, she has 21 pop corn buds total on the ends of her branches, and all down the length of the branches shes sprouting her koal buds  the crown is starting to bud downwards on the stock. I am hoping she will be one big bud!!!*drolls*


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (May 10, 2013)

SuperCanadianFatman said:
			
		

> i like getting home and throwing back the cover and seeing more and more buds, she has 21 pop corn buds total on the ends of her branches, and all down the length of the branches shes sprouting her koal buds  the crown is starting to bud downwards on the stock. I am hoping she will be one big bud!!!*drolls*




sounds nice..;..picture would b nice


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (May 12, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> sounds nice..;..picture would b nice



enjoy, This is just after watering so I have the plant up on a cardbaord roll from duct tape to ensure drainage. ^.^ so thats why its not positioned super awesome with the light.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (May 17, 2013)

by my math 2 and a half weeks to go then they should be done  cuz im figuring 8 weeks, the hairs are turning orange on all the tops and on the cole, all down the stem theyre sprouting out. she needs to hurry up


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (May 17, 2013)

I chopped a few of the lower branches because I noticed some kind of infection growing on the leaves of my mid plant, 2 days after the chop they disfigurement was gone. Dried the small little buds on the lower branches and smoked them just now. Gotta say ^.^ if this is an early sample the finish product shall be awesome


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2013)

What kind of infection? That doesn't sound good. I am glad you liked your sample..that is always a fun test. Greenest of mojo~


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (May 19, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> What kind of infection? That doesn't sound good. I am glad you liked your sample..that is always a fun test. Greenest of mojo~



just a green ooze from where some leaves were pressed against the white plastic backing and moisture was trapped between them, similar to what you get with tomatoes in too small of a  shielding bucket. Nothing big . We would have treated it with a bit of rubbing alcohol over a few days if it were in the green house, i just cropped where affected.  its what I get for not being home for a few days. I turn the plant every day a quarter turn.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 13, 2013)

your first buds!!! I liked the pictures So did you cut them yet?


----------

